# Zombies Will Eat Us All.



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

So the Zombie Research Society has linked a story about technology being the end of many if us come the zombie apocalypse, the study shows that a group of 1000 university students couldn't go more than 24 hours without digital media. And without the access, they became depressed and lonely. Thus in a zombie outbreak as the story implies, the students would be less capable of reacting to the situation and cause there doom.

Would you see yourself as having this kind of reaction in the absence of your technology, or would you be just fine.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I could do it a day easily possibly a couple more....I see though how people can be that way...


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea that's pretty sad...you kill zombies with headshots btw


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have gone for weeks without technology... in fact I did a boy scout trek in northern Canada where we had to find all our own food and water with only basic survival gear for 2 weeks to earn both the Forest Service and BSA credit to our "master survivalist" badge.

That and I have a solar mat charger that's big enough to run a device that does 120 volt sockets off of. I will win at Zombies.

sent from the bowels of the interwebz via Tapatalk Pro


----------

